# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Changing username

## Kellerica

O mods, mighty gatekeepers of the magnificent Guild, hear my plea!

If it's not too much trouble, could one of you guys change my username to Kellerica, please? I go by that on DeviantArt and would prefer to have the same name on every site I post my maps to, especially since I'm trying to get a website running one of these days as well... So if that pesky "ca" could be added to the end of my name, I'd be most grateful  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

@Red Robes
I'm not sure if Red can do this or if Robbie has to.
We'll see.

----------


## Caenwyr

Well, congrats on the homogenization Rela! Kelleri had a nice exotic ring to it, what with that unusual "i" at the end, but I really like the version with the "ca" too!

----------


## Kellerica

Heh, thank you  :Very Happy:  I like the shorter one too, but it unfortunately doesn't seem to be that unique - many sites, including Deviantart, already have people registered with that name. Kellerica is out there enough that it so far has always been available, and  I'd rather stick with a name that is uniquely mine!

----------


## Voolf

> Heh, thank you  I like the shorter one too, but it unfortunately doesn't seem to be that unique - many sites, including Deviantart, already have people registered with that name. Kellerica is out there enough that it so far has always been available, and  I'd rather stick with a name that is uniquely mine!


And i thought you are doing this for me.... :/

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kellerica

> And i thought you are doing this for me.... :/


You saying you like it actually did help me make the decision!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Redrobes

I am able, and have just done it. Thanks J for PM'ing me so I get a notification to look in. I come around about once a day and have a look at todays posts but I can miss stuff like this.

----------


## J.Edward

Thanks Red  :Smile:

----------


## Kellerica

Thanks a ton, Red! And thank you for PM'ing him, J, didn't think to do that myself!  :Smile:

----------


## Redrobes

No probs. Theres a ton of stuff mods can do but a username change is one of the things that must be done by admins. It comes up fairly frequently but its not obvious to any member how to go about it. I skim through the posts each day to try and make sure raised issues get looked at but I dont make posts too much so I am not on the visible radar as much as I ought to be. Flagging me down with a PM is a good way to get a response quickly as it emails me the notification that somethings up.

----------


## Caenwyr

> Thanks a ton, Red! And thank you for PM'ing him, J, didn't think to do that myself!


Well look at you, all shiny and new!

----------


## Kellerica

> Well look at you, all shiny and new!


Behold my shininess! :Very Happy:

----------

